# Wölfe auf dem Trail, schon mal gesehen?



## ulles (28. Januar 2020)

Es wird immä schlimmä, schon der zweite Wolf, der quasi mitten in Frankfurt von einem Auto überfahren wurde:
www.hessenschau.de/panorama/mutmasslicher-wolf-laeuft-frankfurterin-vors-auto,wolf-frankfurt-100.html
Wie siehts aus, habt ihr schon mal mehr als Hase und Igel auf dem Trail getroffen?
Wenn es in Frankfurt (am Main, oder ist es an der Oder auch so?) schon so schlimm ist, wie ist es dann erst im Bayrischen Wald?
Und falls es in der Lausitz auch Biker gibt, wie dort???


----------



## RunningPumi (28. Januar 2020)

Hirsche, Fuchs, Rehe und Wildschweine, dazu noch so komische Zweibeiner, mal bunt (Walker), mal mit fetten Trekkerschuhen (Wanderer), mit Bollerwagen, usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (28. Januar 2020)

Hunde nicht? Wadenbeisser, die kleinen, denen mit 36/ 11 nicht zu entkommen ist?


----------



## RunningPumi (28. Januar 2020)

Stimmt, ich vergaß. Danke. Aber denen entkomme ich immer mit 30-36  Die überschlagen sich doch mit ihren Stummelbeinchen - und ich falle lachend vom Radl


----------



## Epic-Treter (28. Januar 2020)

Stängedierche, Hirlitze, Magolveser, aber keinen Wolf


----------



## tomtomba (29. Januar 2020)

Ich bin der Meinung ich habe im Spätsommer am Staufen (kelkheim/Eppstein) einen gesehen. (hab auch brav ne Wolfsmeldung gemacht)
Aber der war weit weg und ist direkt geflüchtet als er uns gesehen hat.
Der Wolf ist ein Fluchttier, mir machen eher die Wildsäue sorgen, die haben keine Angst mehr vor Bikern oder Läufern und stehen10 m neben Dir im Wald und fressen in Ruhe.
Im Spätherbst ist mir auf dem Weg vom Fuchstanz zum kleinen Feldberg ne ganze Rotte 10 m vor dem Bike über den Weg gelaufen. Da geht einem schon der Stecker....
Die Jäger behaupten ja die Wildsäue seien zu schlau, die wären schwer zu jagen.
Wenn die sich mal als schwitzende Biker oder Jogger verkleiden würden, könnten die ihre Säue mit der Hand fangen  
Grüße
Tom


----------



## ulles (29. Januar 2020)

Schiss habe ich auch eher vor Wildsäuen, im Schnee bin ich Mal bis zwei Meter an einen Keiler rangefahren. Einsamer Trail ohne Fahrspuren. Wir beiden dachten wohl, wir wären jeweils allein im Wald. Zum Glück war der Brocken von Sau genauso überrascht wie ich. Mit zusammen 360 Puls haben wir uns schnellstmöglich in 180 Grad versetzter Richtung getrennt ...


----------



## TrekDet (29. Januar 2020)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Wild einen Radfahrer offensichtlich nicht als große Gefahrenquelle ausmacht. Mir sind schon häufiger Rehe etc ein paar Meter vor mir begegnet. Allerdings zeigten die kaum einen Fluchtreflex sondern marschierten, nach einem verwunderten Blick in meine Richtung, weiter.
Wölfe fürchte ich gar nicht. Ich würde mich im Gegenteil freuen, mal einen zu sehen. Aber die Burschen sind zu scheu. 
Hunde sind da, je nach Erziehung und IQ des Herrchens/Frauchens, viel gefährlicher.


----------



## ulles (29. Januar 2020)

Hier glaubt wohl keiner an den bösen ?, das ist doch Mal eine positive Überraschung!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Januar 2020)

Ich wurde mittlerweile zwei Mal von einem Reh vom Rad geholt. Daher begrüße ich den Wolf, denn er frisst ein paar Rehe weg!

Wildschweine hab ich bisher zum Glück immer nur gehört, aber noch nie gesehen.


----------



## kurbeltom (30. Januar 2020)

Mich hat Mal morgens kurz vor 05:00 Uhr so ein blöder Dachs beinahe vom Bike geholt...

Augen schauen nachts genug aus dem Wald heraus. Da will ich gar nicht wissen in welchen Köpfen die stecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (30. Januar 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Hier glaubt wohl keiner an den bösen ?, das ist doch Mal eine positive Überraschung!



Hier kommt einer öfters in Garten,
Kannst gerne abholen. 
????????


----------



## ulles (30. Januar 2020)

In den Garten? Und da triffst du den beim biken, oder kuckst du aus dem Fenster? Wo ist das denn, und wie groß ist dein Garten? Und wie groß ist der Wolf???


----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. Januar 2020)

Im Bayerischen Wald sind nahezu keine Wölfe, bzw nur ganz wenige Vereinzelte, wenn Plural überhaupt angemessen ist... (um mal den Eingangspost aufzugreifen). Rehe begegnen mir auch zu Hauf (so jede 3. Ausfahrt), einmal gabs fast ne Kollision. Wildschweine eigentlich nie, Fuchs bis jetzt auch erst einen entdeckt.
Wolf leider auch noch nicht gesehen, gibts aber wie schon gesagt in Bayern auch kaum welche


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Es wird immä schlimmä, schon der zweite Wolf, der quasi mitten in Frankfurt von einem Auto überfahren wurde:
> www.hessenschau.de/panorama/mutmasslicher-wolf-laeuft-frankfurterin-vors-auto,wolf-frankfurt-100.html
> Wie siehts aus, habt ihr schon mal mehr als Hase und Igel auf dem Trail getroffen?
> Wenn es in Frankfurt (am Main, oder ist es an der Oder auch so?) schon so schlimm ist, wie ist es dann erst im Bayrischen Wald?
> Und falls es in der Lausitz auch Biker gibt, wie dort???


Ulles, was ist daran denn so schlimm?


----------



## ulles (3. Februar 2020)

@Lucafabian : Ei, des werd immä schlimmä, keinä versteht meh die Ironie. Des kommt dervon, dass kaa Sau meh Badesalz aaguckt!






Für alle Nordlichter: Gesprochen von Badesalz und Hessisch, auch wenn im Ländle visualisiert ...


----------



## stummerwinter (3. Februar 2020)

Zu den Wildtieren das Video von Peter Wohlleben, wer noch nicht gesehen hat:
Link zum Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> @Lucafabian : Ei, des werd immä schlimmä, keinä versteht meh die Ironie. Des kommt dervon, dass kaa Sau meh Badesalz aaguckt!
> 
> 
> Für alle Nordlichter: Gesprochen von Badesalz und Hessisch, auch wenn im Ländle visualisiert ...



...dann derfst mei frach vergesse


----------



## Bejak (7. Februar 2020)

Ich hab schonmal ein Eichhörnchen gesehen!


----------



## kurbeltom (7. Februar 2020)

Na ja
Warn- und Hinweisschilder gibt es ja zuhauf


----------



## Bejak (7. Februar 2020)

Vorsicht, die beißen! Und dann hasta Vollwut.


----------



## kurbeltom (7. Februar 2020)

Jepp


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. Februar 2020)

ich bin im Trentino einem Wolf begegnet, als ich da einsam an einem Schotterweg pennen wollte. Zum Glück war er dann doch nicht so auf eine neue Bekanntschaft erpicht und sodann sind wir beiderseits schleunigst unserer Wege gegangen/gefahren. Ich lag halt schon in meinem Schlafsack. Ich bin dann noch über eine Stunde weiter gefahren 
Ich kann diese romantische Verklärung von Raubtieren nicht verstehen und brauch die Viecher bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Bejak (7. Februar 2020)

Im Raum Hanau und im Spessart kann es auch zu Sichtung von wilden Luchsen kommen, wie ich gerade hier erfahren habe:









						Luchs reißt Mufflon im Wildpark „Alte Fasanerie“ - und flieht aus Falle
					

Ein Luchs hat im Wildpark „Alte Fasanerie“ in Hanau ein Mufflon gerissen. Die Pfleger stellen ihm eine Falle - doch das Tier kann entkommen.




					www.op-online.de


----------



## ulles (7. Februar 2020)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> ich bin im Trentino einem Wolf begegnet, als ich da einsam an einem Schotterweg pennen wollte. Zum Glück war er dann doch nicht so auf eine neue Bekanntschaft erpicht und sodann sind wir beiderseits schleunigst unserer Wege gegangen/gefahren. Ich lag halt schon in meinem Schlafsack. Ich bin dann noch über eine Stunde weiter gefahren
> Ich kann diese romantische Verklärung von Raubtieren nicht verstehen und brauch die Viecher bestimmt nicht.


Zum Glück wär's keine Wildsau auf Adrenalin ...


----------



## Bejak (12. Februar 2020)

Toter Wolf in Wiesbaden gefunden – Forscher lüften sein Geheimnis
					

An einem Bahnhof in Wiesbaden wird ein Wolf gefunden. Die Entdeckung gibt Rätsel auf. Forscher haben nun sein Geheimnis gelüftet.




					www.fr.de


----------



## ploerre (12. Februar 2020)

Da das ja hier um Rhein/Main geht.. ich bin u.a. sehr viel im Hinterlandswald unterwegs (Zwischen Rheingaukamm und Wisper) und überhaupt Wispertaunus.. und ich rechne eigentlich jederzeit, daß mir mal ein Wolf begegnet. Was ich bislang schon durch hab:

mehrere Hirschrudel (im Winter bis zu 30 Tieren)
einzelne Hirsche, die mitten auf der Wisperstraße standen
Muflons (Wildschafe mit Widderhörnern, beim ersten Mal hab ich gedacht, ich hab ne Erscheinung)
Dachse
Bisam (am Rheinufer)
Schlangen (Äskulapnattern, bei Schlangenbad)
Waschbären (Stadtgebiet)
Reh Fuchs und Has gehören eh zum Standard
ohne Ende Wildsäue

Neulich bin ich einem Überläufer begegnet (Wildsau), der war irgendwie angeschlagen und wollte aber nicht weg vom Weg, ich mußte aber vorbei. hab mein Rad als Schutzschild gehalten und beim Vorbeigehen ist er mir tatsächlich nachgestellt... hatte vermutlich genauso Angst wie ich. Von einer kranken Wildsau in die Wade gebissen werden macht mir mehr Angst, als Wölfe zu begegnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (13. Februar 2020)

@ploerre  :
Da bist du bereits nem ganzen Zoo im Wald begegnet ...????


----------



## ulles (13. Februar 2020)

Und schon wieder ein ? im Rhein-Main Gebiet. Die kommen wohl mit der menschlichen Infrastruktur nicht so zurecht ...








						Wölfin in Wiesbaden offenbar mit Zug kollidiert
					

In Wiesbaden ist eine tote Wölfin gefunden worden.




					www.hessenschau.de


----------



## S-H-A (13. Februar 2020)

Begegne auf meinen Nightrides regelmäßig einem irischen Wolfshund, der des Nachts Freigang hat  . Zählt das auch? Da kackt man sich auch gut ein, zumindest die ersten Male. Auf dem könnte man reiten.


----------



## Bejak (14. März 2020)

Jetzt gibts auch tierische Luftangriffe auf Mountainbiker...









						Bussard stürzt sich auf Radfahrer am Diemelsee und greift ihn an
					

Diemelsee im Kreis Waldeck-Frankenberg: Ein Mann ist bei einer Radtour am See von einem Greifvogel angegriffen und leicht verletzt worden.




					www.op-online.de


----------



## stummerwinter (14. März 2020)

Das mit dem Bussard ist mir auch schon passiert...

War auf dem Rad und er flog drei Scheinagriffe...kein Kontakt, ist völlig normal...verteitigt seinen Horst...einfach ignorieren...

Zum Artikel: ziemlich reiserisch, der hat sich wohl verletzt weil gestützt


----------



## ulles (14. März 2020)

... ist mir mit ein wild gewordenen Amslerich auch schon passiert. Er hat's überlebt!


----------



## bikebecker (19. März 2020)

Hallo 
Im Taunus gibt es nicht nur Wölfe.




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## ulles (20. März 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Im Taunus gibt es nicht nur Wölfe.
> Anhang anzeigen 997853
> Gruß bikebecker


Ist da der Opel Zoo ausgebrochen?


----------

